# Hunter 28.5 or Mariner 28



## dbruce85 (Aug 17, 2007)

Looking for advise !
I have been looking at both a Hunter 28.5 and a Mariner 28. 
Daysailing and weekend trips for usually two.
Any advise on either of these boats would be appreciated.


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

dbruce85 said:


> Looking for advise !
> I have been looking at both a Hunter 28.5 and a Mariner 28.
> Daysailing and weekend trips for usually two.
> Any advise on either of these boats would be appreciated.


See what you make of
Boat Review by David Pascoe - Hunter 28


----------



## RichardM (Jan 31, 2007)

*Mariner 28*

I owned a Mariner 28 for several years. She was a fairly decent sailor and quite stiff. Her build quality was good, although given her age, she needed new electronics and internal repairs to cabin sole. She has a shallow bilge so water can slop around unless you automatic bilge pump is working well.

The 8 opening ports were a big plus in hot weather.

Richard M.


----------



## hardalee22 (Nov 3, 2006)

*Mariner 28*

If you can get a Mariner 28 that is in decent shape, I wouldn't even consider the Hunter. That said, I looked at a Mariner 28 that had been horribly neglected, and I wouldn't have sailed that boat anywhere.

My Mariner 28 sails great, is very well built and has an interior that blows the Hunter away. The entire cabin is wood, and is very well laid out. The cockpit is very large, and great for entertaining, but also has a bridgedeck that makes the boat safer on the ocean.

Check out both of the boats and if the Mariner is in good shape, go for it. There is a great website (not mine) that details a couple who has cruised with their Mariner south.

Search on google for: nimue mariner

sorry, this site won't let me put the link up

happy sailing


----------



## Bump (Aug 23, 2004)

I have had my 1979 Mariner 28 for 4 years. Its a very good and very well built boat. She sails well but can develop a weather helm in wind over 12-15 knots. Reefing down a bit helps a lot with no loss of speed. Mine was in very good condition when bought but I have put a lot of boat units into upgrades etc. The electrical systm if not upgraded shold be looked at closely. Mariner made a great boat. Are you located in New England?


----------



## dbruce85 (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks for the advise. I am located on the west end Lake Ontario.
Shipping costs become a concern with a boat of that value.
I have never sailed on a Mariner, but for some reason the boat has just caught my eye.
Most things I have read about it have been positive, just not too many on the market.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

1st off the boat review by Pascoe is not the same boat might be the same hull but nothing after that. I don't know that Mariner 28 so got nothing on that. But I did own a H 28.5 for 5 years and really liked the boat. We raced and cruised the boat and did very well racing. We raced against Tartan 30's Catalina 30's, Oday 28's Person 30's and pretty much owned the fleet. It would seem to be our race to lose. Yanmar moves the boat real well cockpit is ok size could be a little bigger but they all could be a little bigger. B&R Rig was not much of a problem but mail would be in the rig on down wind sailing. Build quality was good we had no out side water leaks which is great for a 20 some year old boat. Cast Iron Keel will rust but juat knock off the rust in the spring and re-paint it and move on. Boat ail's well to it PHRF # of 174 on Lake Erie. We cruised went on vaction for 2 weeks every summer sailing all of Lake Erie. So after selling it the question is would I buy it or another one again? For the price of these boat on the market now from $12K to $17K it is a good deal allot of boat for the money and this is pretty much what all Hunters are. We sold our bought a J 29 (LOVE THE J 29) But times have changed we are not racing much with the J 29 and are thinking of selling it and buying another H 28.5. (Edit) Keeping the J 29 love it to much

Cliff H 28.5 Red Dog


----------

